# Does Petsmart sell Critter Nation cages in-store?



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there!  Getting my first two rats very soon, and I am really looking into the Critter Nation one-level cages! (= They look like the best choice out there! Does anyone know if Petsmart sells them in-store? I live in Peoria, Arizona if that helps.. (I'd be willing to drive to another AZ petsmart, though..) 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am pretty sure Critter Nations only sold online. I know they sell several good cages for 2 rats in petsmart though like the feisty ferret, the Ferret Nation, the super pet multi level ferret home, the super pet exotics ect.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright! Thank you for replying! (= Do you know anything about the All Living Things Luxury Ferret Home? It looks pretty good, but I think the levels are plastic.. would they be chewed on even when covered in fleece? Thanks again! 

Here's a link to the cage

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470999


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It honestly looks pretty crummy, I would better recommend the Feisty Ferret Cage or the Ferret Nation


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that I've seen Ferret Nation cages (the single level, maybe?) in store. You might be able to special order one and pick it up at a Petsmart location. I don't know with the big chains, but I often order live fish and other stuff I can't find from a small mom and pop type pet store. This at no additional cost, which is nice.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They almost always only carry the doubles. At least by me and online.


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm. I can't say I've ever seen a CN at Petsmart. I've seen the double FN, but even then it was horribly overpriced (Otherwise I would've purchased it.. In a heartbeat!)
They do have them online though http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796. Personally I don't think it's too bad a price, especially if you're going to have it shipped to the store. I'm waiting a response on these links for experiences, but here are:

http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-147-critter-nation-single-unit-161.aspx Single
http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx Double

And there's also http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Cage/8515/3521/details.html.

Phew!


----------



## jordanskillsz (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my CN from petsmart. was going to get another then it cn there..i had to get it lol.


----------



## Incandescent (Dec 17, 2012)

I haven't seen Critter Nations, but I've seen plenty of Ferret Nations, which are very similar.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the petsmarts near me sells DCN's and CN's in store usually, that I've seen, but since the packaging is so big they usually only have 1 out at a time and it takes them awhile to restock another on the shelves. Bulky product...if you can find a good deal or a discount from the regular petsmart price it's actually better to buy it in store because then you don't have to pay for massive shipping and handling (unless of course you can get a shipping free deal...I think that's what I got, and I received my CN from wayfair).
Just depends on the area and the store whether or not they carry them in store.


----------

